# help with girls



## wiz-fiz (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi, i need some help talking to girls face to face, i have no idea what to talk about, or how to start a conversation. any help would be appreiciated, but please dont laugh at me ..


WIll


----------



## hodges (Aug 9, 2009)

Your kidding ?


----------



## snakey001 (Aug 9, 2009)

Show them your snake LOL


----------



## webcol (Aug 9, 2009)

Sometimes it will be hard to talk to them, but you just need to build up confidence. Just be yourself. It will be easier when you find someone more compatible to your personality / interests.


----------



## Hooglabah (Aug 9, 2009)

okay 1. how old are you and

2. are you serious.

talking to a girl is just like talking to a bloke (take into consideration some girls may not have a thicker skin as some blokes) be your self you dont have to try or seem anything more than what you are. most girls will probably appreciate your honesty over the mindless dribble many young guys spew to try and impress them anyway. (p.s. being nervous can somtimes work to your advantage.)

anybody girls boys anybody at all who doesnt like you for who you are is not worth trying to impress.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 9, 2009)

Really sleazy pick up ines are what works for me... not sure if they would work for a 12 year old though


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 9, 2009)

just go up to them and be like 'hey wanna see my snake?' 

ps. that will only work if you do infact own a snake. i dont think you can substitute the word snake for lizard or turtle?? though i could be mistaken.

but in all seriousness, just talk about things you're interested in. if the girl doesn't like it then they suck. like reptiles. most people i meet are incredibly fascinated by the whole reptile thing and think that a "nice girl" like me wouldn't be into snakes.
so it could work for you, and if the girl is like 'ew icky snakes' then clearly she's not the type for you!!


----------



## Khagan (Aug 9, 2009)

Just walk up and be like "Sup bro hows it goin ey?".


Nah seriously, most people go through the stage you are =p eventually the more you talk to them you'll get over it and realise it's no different than talking to anyone else.


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 9, 2009)

oh damn you snakey!!! i took too long writing my epic story of talking to girls and you beat me to the funny joke! lol


----------



## webcol (Aug 9, 2009)

Also with age, it will become easier.


----------



## snakey001 (Aug 9, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> oh damn you snakey!!! i took too long writing my epic story of talking to girls and you beat me to the funny joke! lol


 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hooglabah (Aug 9, 2009)

also the only people you should try and impress are your boss/teachers/parents.

of they dont like you for you dont bother.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 9, 2009)

What worked for me at your age was getting a friend to go up and say 'hey my mate likes you, will you go out with him?'

And remember girls are fickle fickle creatures they like material things and compliments about how they look.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm single - so don't take advice from me...

I hear they like to talk about barbie dolls and it makes you more of a man if you know about them.

But I think snakey001 has hit it right on the head... I flash my snake to all the girls - it drives them wild.


----------



## jessb (Aug 9, 2009)

Girls are just human beings exactly the same as you. Talk to them like you talk to your mates (but with fewer fart jokes probably) Talk to them about movies, school, hobbies, stuff that interests you. 

Don't be afraid to think about stuff before you say it! There is nothing worse than talking to fill a silence and saying something really stupid! Take a moment to think about your response and do a quick mental edit before you speak, removing anything really inappropriate or embarrassing! Remember, you can't unsay something once it's out there...

But also - most importantly, _listen_ to girls when they talk. There is nothing nicer than a guy who is genuinely interested when you tell them about your day or talk about your interests. Some of what she says might be a bit boring, but remember, she probably thinks your stories about turtles are boring too. If she has the good manners and grace to show an interest in your hobby, try and show her the same courtesy.

Good luck! Is there a girl in particular you want to talk to?


----------



## slim6y (Aug 9, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> What worked for me at your age was getting a friend to go up and say 'hey my mate likes you, will you go out with him?'
> 
> And remember girls are fickle fickle creatures they like material things and compliments about how they look.



That's absolute polly cotton rubbish - Gordo you should know better than to feed this young lad such tripe...

You need to remember that girls are fickle fickle fickle creatures (might i add from another planet). They LOVE material (shiny) things and compliments about certain things... but not usually hidden parts of their anatomy.

Gordo needs to be far more specific.... 

Also, if you plan on buying her shiny things, but can't afford a $3500 diamond ring... Just spend $2 on cheap Tuesday at the DVD shop and rent Blood Diamond - she'll just want cheap plastic or glass after that.


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 9, 2009)

You need to be friends with just one girl to start with . Get her to pretend to be with you and the others will try to steal you from her .


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 9, 2009)

Here you go champ this might help you out a bit. These are some notes from a lecture i attended by the world class psychologist Andrew Fuller. Have a read of the relevant bits.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/talking-to-boys-girls-men-and-women-113504


----------



## Slytherin (Aug 9, 2009)

Not all girls are the same and dont fall into the mistake thinking that all girls are like the stereotypes (typical images) that guys paint about them. I think jessb gave some good advice.


----------



## ravan (Aug 9, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> just go up to them and be like 'hey wanna see my snake?'
> 
> ps. that will only work if you do infact own a snake. i dont think you can substitute the word snake for lizard or turtle?? !




 
but seriously, just go up, say hi, introduce yourself.... try to pick one out on there own, its much easier than if you approach when theyre in a giant group.

or depending how old you are, just choose the one you like the most, and pick on them lol.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh oh oh and the best advice anyone can give you is...

*Don't fall into the 'friend' basket!!!*

A great many a years i wasted in that forsaken basket.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 9, 2009)

You need a wingman. Someone to distract her friends while you make the moves.


----------



## spongebob (Aug 9, 2009)

untouchables said:


> Also with age, it will become easier.



Yes always go for the old ones-they become more desparate.


----------



## jessb (Aug 9, 2009)

slim6y said:


> You need to remember that girls are fickle fickle fickle creatures (might i add from another planet). They LOVE material (shiny) things and compliments about certain things... but not usually hidden parts of their anatomy.


 
No no no.  Girls _do_ like to be made to feel important, but not with _stuff_ - we like to think that you are interested in what we have to say, that you want to share your thoughts and feelings with us, and that you will be there for us if we need you. Fobbing girls off with trinkets just tells us that you think we are shallow and materialistic and that you are not interested in us as people at all!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 9, 2009)

I think being really really ridiculously good looking has helped.

Oh, and I found having a daughter has helped tremendously too... Maybe a friend of yours has a kid sister that you can borrow for the day. If the girl sees you playing with this kid sister and her laughing... she'll melt in to your hands... Not literally...

If that fails, put a wedding band on your finger... even though you're way too young you can say it was the love of someone you lost... play the sympathy card....

Or....
If all that fails... just stalk her till she falls in love.


----------



## jessb (Aug 9, 2009)

Slim you're mean! :? Poor Will won't know if you're serious or not!!! :lol:


----------



## Lozza (Aug 9, 2009)

slim6y said:


> ..
> Or....
> If all that fails... just stalk her till she falls in love.


:lol: LMAO

I'd listen to jessb if I were you


----------



## slim6y (Aug 9, 2009)

jessb said:


> Slim you're mean! :? Poor Will won't know if you're serious or not!!! :lol:



Or not????

What do you mean... or not?

haha... But I did mention in my first post on this thread that I am single... and not to take advice from me  (that is serious and true).

My only piece of serious advice is to not lack confidence but not be over confident... trial and error... Be a little bit blumbling (clumsy), because if she like you she might find it cute... When I was 15 I was head over heals in love with a girl and I spilt a macdonalds coke on her... (it was accidental - I put the tray down too fast) I admitted I was so nervous because she was so beautiful and she loved that... We split up two days later...

Was the best two days of my life!


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 9, 2009)

just talk to her! says a 12 yr old with NO experience.............

ROFL slim!!


----------



## ravan (Aug 9, 2009)

spongebob said:


> Yes always go for the old ones-they become more desparate.



lmfao!


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 9, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> just go up to them and be like 'hey wanna see my snake?'



...and thats how I got arrested.


If you really want help look at some books. Stuff like Niel Strauss's 'The Game', there is a lot of rubbish in it but it should give you a couple of ideas. 

The other thing is to practice approaching girls. Your only young, so you have plenty of time to learn.


----------



## snake_lover (Aug 9, 2009)

go up to em and say heyyyy lolz then just talk to em the same way u talk to ur normal friends not that hard really


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 9, 2009)

save yourself alot of drama and just get a hooker, it will be cheaper in the long run. 


donks


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 9, 2009)

snake_lover said:


> go up to em and say heyyyy lolz then just talk to em the same way u talk to ur normal friends not that hard really



Is that like a 'heyyyy' or a 'heeyyyyy lolz'? Just want to get this clear?


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 9, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> save yourself alot of drama and just get a hooker, it will be cheaper in the long run.
> 
> 
> donks



Yeah they can't take ur house.


----------



## porkosta (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey mate there is no need to be shy. How old did you say you were again? Try the following points and your on your way there.

1. Be yourself - don't try being someone your not.
2. Talk normal - don't get shy and then say nothing.
3. If you know what interests her then that is a bonus. Talk about what she likes or something that is interesting. Don't talk about stuff that will make her bored.
4. Did you ever think that sometimes maybe they are just are shy/nervous talking back. Just trust yourself and you will be fine


----------



## Khagan (Aug 9, 2009)

jessb said:


> No no no.  Girls _do_ like to be made to feel important, but not with _stuff_ - we like to think that you are interested in what we have to say, that you want to share your thoughts and feelings with us, and that you will be there for us if we need you. Fobbing girls off with trinkets just tells us that you think we are shallow and materialistic and that you are not interested in us as people at all!




This is the one thing you have to be careful of Will. The trickery and powerful mind games of women ! They will tell you they don't want items, BUT you can never know if what they are saying is real or not! Because you'll be like "Yeah alright she don't want stuff" and then next thing you know she'll be all like "Why don't you ever buy me anything? Don't you love me :cry:" BUT if you were to buy her something she would be like "DO YOU THINK YOU CAN BUY MY LOVE WITH THIS CHEAP JEWELERY?!".

Heed my warnings, beware Will... Beware!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 9, 2009)

willia6 said:


> Hi, i need some help talking to girls face to face, i have no idea what to talk about, or how to start a conversation. any help would be appreiciated, but please dont laugh at me ..
> 
> 
> WIll



I find humor works well, just be funny xD. ^.^


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 9, 2009)

Actually one that works pretty well for me to break the ice is asking her for her opinion on a moral dilemma. Just wait till she looks like she isn't busy and ask her something along the lines of 'Is it ok for your best friend to go out with your ex?' or 'What is better watermelon or rock melon?' and then you can make up some kind of big scenario and pretend like you are intersted in what she has to say. Apparently chicks dig it when a guy listens.


----------



## jessb (Aug 9, 2009)

Khagan said:


> This is the one thing you have to be careful of Will. The trickery and powerful mind games of women ! They will tell you they don't want items, BUT you can never know if what they are saying is real or not! Because you'll be like "Yeah alright she don't want stuff" and then next thing you know she'll be all like "Why don't you ever buy me anything? Don't you love me :cry:" BUT if you were to buy her something she would be like "DO YOU THINK YOU CAN BUY MY LOVE WITH THIS CHEAP JEWELERY?!".
> 
> Heed my warnings, beware Will... Beware!


 
LOL yeah, our purpose in life is to baffle and confuse you! You might think we spend our teenage years chatting with friends about boys, movie stars, makeup etc but NO, we spend hours plotting to make the lives of teenage boys miserable and tortured...

But seriously, the girls will be as confused and uncertain as you are so don't think there is some conspiracy to trip you up and just be yourself.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 9, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Actually one that works pretty well for me to break the ice is asking her for her opinion on a moral dilemma. Just wait till she looks like she isn't busy and ask her something along the lines of 'Is it ok for your best friend to go out with your ex?' or 'What is better watermelon or rock melon?' and then you can make up some kind of big scenario and pretend like you are intersted in what she has to say. Apparently chicks dig it when a guy listens.




Or something like:

Do you like chicken :lol:

IMO thats the worlds best ice breaker xD Just go APS chat and see the reaction you get:lol:


----------



## rubysnake (Aug 9, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Or not????
> 
> I admitted I was so nervous because she was so beautiful and she loved that... We split up two days later...
> 
> Was the best two days of my life!



this is great!! hahaha


just talk to her and be your self, most of us aren't that bad


----------



## Khagan (Aug 9, 2009)

jessb said:


> yeah, our purpose in life is to baffle and confuse you! we spend our years plotting to make the lives of all men miserable and tortured...
> 
> seriously, the girls will trip you up .



Aha the truth!


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 9, 2009)

one word......alcohol.


----------



## Snakes1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey when you find out please let me know lol


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 9, 2009)

Just be yourself and talk to them as you would a mate, but with respect! okay, so no swearing unless you know they're cool with it and never use t he "C" word if you know what it is. any girl that disses you or that you haveto try too hard to impress isn't worth it ^_^

You're a nice Kid Will, you'll do okay ^_^ don't worry about it too much okay, Awesome things come to those who wait ^_^


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh and other good advice is don't aim too high, the ugly ones are like the old ones. Always that little bit more desperate.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 9, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Oh and other good advice is don't aim too high, the ugly ones are like the old ones. Always that little bit more desperate.


 
ergh bad advice in my opinion, looks aren't everything okay, remember that, looks are only part of it, being as shallow as a shower won't get you far.


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 9, 2009)

dude........
why would u wana talk to them.. they never shut up....
why would you wana talk to them when god blessed up with sleeping pills...


----------



## station (Aug 9, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> one word......alcohol.




surprised this didnt come up earlier


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 9, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> one word......alcohol.



HE is Only 12 :shock:


----------



## jessb (Aug 9, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> dude........
> why would u wana talk to them.. they never shut up....
> why would you wana talk to them when god blessed up with sleeping pills...


 
I really hope you're not implying what it sounds like... :shock:


----------



## ravan (Aug 9, 2009)

jessb said:


> i really hope you're not implying what it sounds like... :shock:



lol!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 9, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> ergh bad advice in my opinion, looks aren't everything okay, remember that, looks are only part of it, being as shallow as a shower won't get you far.



So going for the not so good looking ones is shallow? Wow i have alot to learn :lol::lol:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 9, 2009)

All I mean is don't ever class people by looks alone, and don't take advantage of the "ugly/desperate" ones, it's simply not nice


----------



## vrhq08 (Aug 9, 2009)

start a bend then u wont have 2 say much the chicks will be flocking. dont try hard girls always enjoy the chase.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 9, 2009)

vrhq08 said:


> start a bend then u wont have 2 say much the chicks will be flocking. dont try hard girls always enjoy the chase.


 

Yes I do admit we do, heh the ones that are worth the effort will enjoy chasing you as much as you enjoy chasing them. I know I liked the chase, eh Sturdy?


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 9, 2009)

Mate dont bother being nice to girls, in my experience it gets you nowhere...from what Ive seen the more of a jerk you are towards them the better you seem to do, ever heard of "nice guys finish last?" Also wear a pink shirt, 'pop' your collar, act really dumb, grunt a lot when you struggle to put a sentence together and actually convince yourself that you are gods gift to women...those types of guys always seem to get the best looking girls. 

Best of luck buddy, you've got enough info here now to go out and get any girl you want lol


----------



## ravan (Aug 9, 2009)

dont even bother... if shes got any sense at all, she'll be a lesbian.


----------



## FAY (Aug 10, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Mate dont bother being nice to girls, in my experience it gets you nowhere...from what Ive seen the more of a jerk you are towards them the better you seem to do, ever heard of "nice guys finish last?" Also wear a pink shirt, 'pop' your collar, act really dumb, grunt a lot when you struggle to put a sentence together and actually convince yourself that you are gods gift to women...those types of guys always seem to get the best looking girls.
> 
> Best of luck buddy, you've got enough info here now to go out and get any girl you want lol




That is the biggest load of rubbish that I have ever heard...LOL

There is nice and there is too nice!

hehehehe I have heard a couple of stories about guys who won over the 'best looking girl' in the school...thinking that they had won the jackpot.....only to learn down the track that they were the bitchiest...lol

Just be yourself Will, be polite and respectful, don't swear and talk about what you know...reptiles...always fascinating to most people. If she only likes you for what you have got, whether your parents are well off or not...she is not worth knowing.


----------



## miss2 (Aug 10, 2009)

ravan said:


> dont even bother... if shes got any sense at all, she'll be a lesbian.


 
buwahahahahahahahahahahaha omg lmfao!!!


----------



## Colin (Aug 10, 2009)

jessb said:


> Girls are just human beings exactly the same as you. Talk to them like you talk to your mates (but with fewer fart jokes probably) Talk to them about movies, school, hobbies, stuff that interests you.
> 
> Don't be afraid to think about stuff before you say it! There is nothing worse than talking to fill a silence and saying something really stupid! Take a moment to think about your response and do a quick mental edit before you speak, removing anything really inappropriate or embarrassing! Remember, you can't unsay something once it's out there...
> 
> ...



willa6.. Id listen to jessb if I were you. 
great advice jessb. Im glad someone said something constructive to help rather than the usual "show them your snake" comments..


----------



## Serpentor (Aug 10, 2009)

This thread made me lol so hard.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 10, 2009)

Serpentor said:


> This thread made me lol so hard.



+1.


----------



## bongie555 (Aug 10, 2009)

i thought the main way kids your age talk nowadays was online......MSN,BEBO,etc....it makes it easier to break the ice and you can be ugly as .... and still impress..


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 10, 2009)

treat em mean keep em keen.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you every1 that replied, just let me get this right
1. be yourself
2. listen
3. treat them like human beings
4.talk to them the way you would your friends, except without the rude inapropriate stuff

and just another little question, wouldn't girls find it boring talking about bikes, and hinting and stuff like that?


Will


----------



## kafren (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL!!! cheeky


----------



## kafren (Aug 10, 2009)

not all grils find that stuff boring, my wish list atm is 1) snake 2) dirtbike not sure what hinting is tho, did you mean hunting??


----------



## missllama (Aug 10, 2009)

tell them there ugly and they smell bad
they will love u forever will


----------



## wiz-fiz (Aug 10, 2009)

yeah, sorry that was supposed 2 b hunting, lol, not hinting.


Will


----------



## ravan (Aug 10, 2009)

well a lot of aps users are girls... so hey, you never know, they could be into that. 
or they'll think you're a weirdo and start avoiding you. lol. 
good luck!


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 10, 2009)

willia6 said:


> and just another little question, wouldn't girls find it boring talking about bikes, and hinting and stuff like that?
> 
> 
> Will


 
Mate I ride bmx bikes and girls always act real interested (I dont actually know if they actually are interested or not) but some will even turn up at the skatepark to watch, oh and once they see that you can do a backie they will flock to be by your side lol.

I dont know about the hunting though, one of my mates girlfriends came hunting with us once...I shot an indian myna and she was in tears for the rest of the day over how cruel we were...


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 10, 2009)

Go for the ones that have one leg a little shorter then the other. They can't run as fast.


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 10, 2009)

ravan said:


> or they'll think you're a weirdo and start avoiding you. lol.


 

haha i get that alot.

best advice is be yourself, if you like someone, no matter how far out of your reach you think they are, go for it. normally stuff works out.


----------



## mattooty (Aug 10, 2009)

kafren said:


> not all grils find that stuff boring, my wish list atm is 1) snake 2) dirtbike not sure what hinting is tho, did you mean hunting??



Well there you go man, you've got ladies with similar interests already. Now you've just got to convince kafren that the younger guys will rock her world. Nike! Just do it!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 10, 2009)

Buy or walk a puppy and the girls will break the ice for you Will.
You need a new hunting dog dont you?


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 10, 2009)

willlia, first you need to make friends with girls, let them know what sort of person you are, then ask them for coffee, or out to the pictures. if they become friendly and want to know about you and are keen to go to the pics, then ask if they would like to be with you as a girlfriend, and ask them to do something they really like to do (you would have already found this out as a friend, and going to the pics, hanging out together, no matter HOW much you don't like it, she does............... so let her do what she wants to occasionaly)............ good luck........... the road to 'togetherness' isn't an easy one, but soooo worth it, when you find one you would liek to spend some time with.


----------



## Colin (Aug 10, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Buy or walk a puppy and the girls will break the ice for you



great advice there... girls just LOVE cute dogs and especially puppies and will be all over you and your cute puppy.. so even if you dont have a dog just borrow friends dogs to walk..that way you get the girls and dont have to feed the dog  and if your smart your friends might even pay you to walk their dogs too... 

or put an advert in the local paper for dog walking... give you some cash to spend on dates withe the girls these puppies attract


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 11, 2009)

Willia.... you know im a big fan, love your work..... but someone has to break the honest truth to you champ....being a wranga, you best come to terms, sooner rather than later, with leading a life of celibacy.

Just kidding.... Jessb, was closest.... she said to listen to women... really painful... pretending to listen works just as well.... kick em off on a subject, listen just enough to be be able to ask further questions to keep them rabbitting on, and your half way home.... 

Just make sure your cooties vaccinations are up to date mate.... from what I understand, they all have it....


----------



## FAY (Aug 11, 2009)

Wil, we have a friend who just got a puppy and he says it is a 'chick' magnet.
Girls come up to him and say ' awwww isn't he beautiful'? Our friend says ' so is the dog' LOL


----------



## JasonL (Aug 11, 2009)

My dogs a magnet for chicks, but since his operation he no longer leaves stains on their legs.


----------



## ivonavich (Aug 11, 2009)

I find that the question "What would you like for breakfast?" works pretty well....


----------



## miley_take (Aug 11, 2009)

willia6 said:


> and just another little question, wouldn't girls find it boring talking about bikes, and hinting and stuff like that?
> 
> 
> Will




Personally, I find anything new and interesting awesome. Specially if you know your stuff and can hold up your end of the convo  As for hunting, I can't wait for christmas holidays, when I'm set to head down to my best friends property, and get into pigging with her  Most girls won't be interested in a lot of "guy" stuff, but you occasionally find one that's wired differently and is willing to learn about the stuff your into. But like everyone else has said, be willing to listen, and be willing to share the conversation. Be nice, and don't be shy to say hello to her.


----------



## miley_take (Aug 11, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> I find that the question "What would you like for breakfast?" works pretty well....




Bahahaha you make me laugh Ivy :lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 11, 2009)

*Sigh*, 

Just start by saying Hi.
I guess it depends what the girl is like, if shes pretty and prissy, leave out the motorbikes etc. talk about something disgusting and girly that she'd like, like Twilight.

If her brain is actually functioning properly and shes down to earth and not so prissy, talk to her about animals or something, tell her about reptiles or whatever.

Just from all my years of TV watching and watching friends pair up etc. the best thing to do is start with Hi 

The quickest one I saw was "Hey, this work is lame huh? I guess it could be worse, my cousin had to do this for six hours straight once..", and then they striked up a casual conversation.

Honestly Will, just talk to a girl like you would a normal person, but as mentioned, leave out the fart jokes etc. I saw my cousin trying to get a girlfriend once, he murmered to himself "Compliments are Key".

Good luck, you'll need it:lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 11, 2009)

Colin said:


> great advice there... girls just LOVE cute dogs and especially puppies and will be all over you and your cute puppy.. so even if you dont have a dog just borrow friends dogs to walk..that way you get the girls and dont have to feed the dog  and if your smart your friends might even pay you to walk their dogs too...
> 
> or put an advert in the local paper for dog walking... give you some cash to spend on dates withe the girls these puppies attract


 On the contrary to all the people who said dogs are babe magnets, that one has been tried on me before, to be honest, I ignore the boy (they're overrated), and say "Whos a cutie?" to the dog.
It varies with each individual I guess.


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 11, 2009)

willa why dont you practise on rainbow serpent here hehe...im sure she wouldnt mind


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh Sturdy the match maker haha why didnt anyone think of that earlier :lol:


----------



## Colin (Aug 11, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> willa why dont you practise on rainbow serpent here hehe...im sure she wouldnt mind



leave the puppy at home and take a python with you though will and dont forget to say Hi :lol:


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 11, 2009)

Dony talk to her boobs. Dont think she wont notice, she will, and its not going to make her want to spend more time with you!
So look her in the eye/face while she is speaking to you.
No one wants to feel like a piece of meat!!!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 11, 2009)

Actually Luke, Matt, Colin, I think she *would* mind. 

Will, if you come within 100m of my house, I'll call the RSPCA on you.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Actually Luke, Matt, Colin, I think she *would* mind.
> 
> Will, if you come within 100m of my house, I'll call the RSPCA on you.



Ouch, shot down before he even gets to start :cry: you're not helping his confidence here Rainbow-Serpent!


----------



## method (Aug 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Actually Luke, Matt, Colin, I think she *would* mind.
> 
> Will, if you come within 100m of my house, I'll call the RSPCA on you.


 
Lol, poor Willa hasn't even given it a go yet and hes allready been shut down.


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Actually Luke, Matt, Colin, I think she *would* mind.
> 
> Will, if you come within 100m of my house, I'll call the RSPCA on you.



thats not very nice RS you have not even given willa a chance... you never know.. you too maybe become herping buddies...

or are you pulling "that old trick again " RS.... act all big a mean cause u might like willa


----------



## bredli_rox (Aug 11, 2009)

lol RS when i was in brisbane people wer always hittin on u!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 11, 2009)

naw, at least be his friend? so he can learn how to talk to girls around his age?


----------



## JasonL (Aug 11, 2009)

I can't see why it's really that hard to talk to girls??? they are almost human and even with their smaller brains (information obtained from Borat) they can usually understand most of what you say, just take them in small doses and you will find they can occasionally be enjoyable.


----------



## Prime (Aug 11, 2009)

here i'l share my pick up line with u...... "If I told you that you had a great body, would u dance around me nakid"?
and than As she's leaving....Hey aren't you forgetting something? She: What? Me!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 11, 2009)

JasonL said:


> they are almost human and even with their smaller brains


I'd rather have a small, female brain that functions than a large, male brain that is made of mush.


----------



## Australis (Aug 11, 2009)

Im guessing youve not seen Borat.


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 11, 2009)

JasonL said:


> even with their smaller brains (information obtained from Borat)


yes they are size of squeril (sp) was very nice!


----------



## PhilK (Aug 11, 2009)

jessb said:


> Girls are just human beings exactly the same as you.


What rubbish... under no circumstances follow that sentence. They may as well be from a different planet!!

They are NOT the exact same as you. For example, if you go up and fart right on her, she will not react the same way as you would with your mates.

Don't worry mate, you'll learn as you grow. You'll certainly learn more getting out there and doing than you will sitting on the net reading about it. Don't try and impress them, just chill out.


----------



## method (Aug 11, 2009)

[video=youtube;SsA8TF02s7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsA8TF02s7I[/video]

These boys will give you all the tips you need to party with gurls

Yeah.


----------



## kafren (Aug 11, 2009)

ROFL!! just do the opposite of that and you'll be fine.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 11, 2009)

I rekon do the opposite of what every one is telling you dont be yourself try and act cool be some one your not try and be a smart alec and youll be fine chicks dig it PP On a more serious matter why dont you go up to her and be like my friend thinks your pretty that way you can get to know her before you ask her out!


----------



## ashisnothereman (Aug 11, 2009)

its just confidence without being cocky and arrogant... you can do that once theyre hooked on you and it just hooks them even more.


----------



## ravan (Aug 11, 2009)

method said:


> YouTube - Sex Drive Andy and Randy Clips
> 
> These boys will give you all the tips you need to party with gurls
> 
> Yeah.



lmfao! 
that's gold!


----------



## kafren (Aug 11, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> I rekon do the opposite of what every one is telling you dont be yourself try and act cool be some one your not try and be a smart alec and youll be fine chicks dig it PP On a more serious matter why dont you go up to her and be like my friend thinks your pretty that way you can get to know her before you ask her out!


 
LOL!! :lol:


----------



## snake_boy (Aug 11, 2009)

dont bother.


----------



## m_beardie (Aug 11, 2009)

just talk like u normally would...
say hi and see what happens thats what i do when im talkn to guyz


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 11, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> haha i get that alot.
> 
> best advice is be yourself, if you like someone, no matter how far out of your reach you think they are, go for it. normally stuff works out.



Here i come Miranda Kerr watch out Orlando!


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Actually Luke, Matt, Colin, I think she *would* mind.
> 
> Will, if you come within 100m of my house, I'll call the RSPCA on you.



I smell a crush.


----------



## chondrogreen (Aug 11, 2009)

My advice is look at everyone around you relationship, then ask yourself "Do you really want to attract a partner?".


----------



## ravan (Aug 11, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> My advice is look at everyone around you relationship, then ask yourself "Do you really want to attract a partner?".



lol. no.


----------



## jungle312 (Aug 11, 2009)

hahahahahaha funniest thread ever!!!! any doubts try a strip club that way the only reason they wont talk to u is coz u dont have cash


----------



## jessb (Aug 11, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> My advice is look at everyone around you relationship, then ask yourself "Do you really want to attract a partner?".


 
My teenage relationships were generally great fun with lovely guys. They helped me grow up and learn heaps. I am now happily married for nearly 7 years and couldn't ask for a better person to spend my life with. Just because you can't get anyone chondro, doesn't mean everyone else is unhappy in relationships!!!


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 11, 2009)

jessb said:


> My teenage relationships were generally great fun with lovely guys. They helped me grow up and learn heaps. I am now happily married for nearly 7 years and couldn't ask for a better person to spend my life with. Just because you can't get anyone chondro, doesn't mean everyone else is unhappy in relationships!!!



lol chrondo got shot down in flames.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 11, 2009)

method said:


> youtube - sex drive andy and randy clips
> 
> these boys will give you all the tips you need to party with gurls
> 
> yeah.




pmsl


----------



## wranga (Aug 11, 2009)

will, dont worry about girls. stay single. it will save you heaps. they sxpect all your money, all your time, they want to tell you what you can and cant do. cause you heartache. if you dont listen to this and marry one, you will loss everything. whatever you do dont have any kids to them, if you do they've got you big time


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 11, 2009)

All jokes aside...Step 5. Move out of Berridale! lol


----------



## miley_take (Aug 11, 2009)

Will, ignore what those who are being bitter are saying. Yes be aware that relationships and love cause a hell of a lot of pain, but they can also be one of the most amazing things ever. You need to discover this and not be scared off by people saying love sucks. It does, and it hurts, but again, it can be awesome...


----------



## chondrogreen (Aug 11, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> My advice is look at everyone around you relationship, then ask yourself "Do you really want to attract a partner?".


 


jessb said:


> My teenage relationships were generally great fun with lovely guys. They helped me grow up and learn heaps. I am now happily married for nearly 7 years and couldn't ask for a better person to spend my life with. Just because you can't get anyone chondro, doesn't mean everyone else is unhappy in relationships!!!


 


Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> lol chrondo got shot down in flames.


 
OH NO I got shot down in flames pmsl.
Can't get anyone? Ummm I am happily involved and have been for many many years. I also have 3 beautiful children with my partner.
It really is a shame that a sense of humour isn't warranted on this site. Everything has to be 100% serious even if the topic title is a joke within itself.
I will be sure to offer a real mooshy opinion next time.


----------



## FAY (Aug 11, 2009)

miley_take said:


> Will, ignore what those who are being bitter are saying. Yes be aware that relationships and love cause a hell of a lot of pain, but they can also be one of the most amazing things ever. You need to discover this and not be scared off by people saying love sucks. It does, and it hurts, but again, it can be awesome...




You need to experience the 'lows' of relationships to really appreciate the 'highs' !!!


----------



## southy (Aug 11, 2009)

just take in what your mates do and learn from how they succeed or get shot down. it can save you making the same mistakes but each and every girl is different so its all a learning curve mate, live and learn from your mistakes and with time, you'll get the hang of it


----------



## ravan (Aug 11, 2009)

i am whappily involved with my vodka! yesssssssssssssss


----------



## Khagan (Aug 11, 2009)

ravan said:


> i am whappily involved with my vodka! yesssssssssssssss



Whappily.


----------



## mebebrian (Aug 12, 2009)

Damn, willa6 strikes again with another epic thread....

Dont go rushing into anything dude, you're still young so try looking for a female friend or two first. Love will find you when it wants you.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Aug 12, 2009)

for a minute there I thought I was on a reptile forum?


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 12, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> for a minute there I thought I was on a reptile forum?



It is, we are talking about the well being of willia's snake.... Did i just go there? I think i did :lol:


----------



## tomcat88 (Aug 12, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> It is, we are talking about the well being of willia's snake.... Did i just go there? I think i did :lol:


 
baha... "is it true that if you don't use it that you loose it?" rofl

in all seriousness OP, Nike - Just do it


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 12, 2009)

Nike, Just did it.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 12, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> ergh bad advice in my opinion, looks aren't everything okay, remember that, looks are only part of it, being as shallow as a shower won't get you far.



YEAH - Looks are'nt everything. If I went off looks then I would never have married my wife (actually I lie. She would never have married me):lol:

Willa......take your time. Get to know them. They are an extremely funny breed/creature. The biggest mistake you can do is to try and understand them. Trust me when I say this to you, "You will never understand a woman so do not try".

I was a shy guy too. I had gf's when I was your age. Unless you get a good one when your young they don't last. Use these ones as practice. One will come along that will be right for you and when she does you will know.

By the way Willa.......it takes balls to post a thread like this. well done.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Aug 12, 2009)

so trial and error?
and what would be a good ice breaker?
damn would b so much easier if i were at a new school and new no1.


Will


----------



## brigo (Aug 12, 2009)

i say take everything as it goes, dont look for anything, whatever you want will find you when its the right time..

socialise and make new friends and see where that takes you..


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 12, 2009)

willia6 said:


> so trial and error?
> and what would be a good ice breaker?
> damn would b so much easier if i were at a new school and new no1.
> 
> ...



just go up to every chick and say "will u be my gf" surely u wont get rejected by everyone!


----------



## fine_jungles (Aug 12, 2009)

pick up lines ?? 

is your dad a terrierst? cause your the bomb!
if i could rearage the alphabet id put you and i together
Did you fart? Because you blew me away 
You must be in a wrong place - the Miss Universe contest is over there. 
Was that an earthquake or did u just rock my world? 
I may not be a genie but I can make your dreams come true 
Are you a magnet cuz im attracted to you 
Does this rag smell like chloroform to you? 
I wish you were DSL so I could get high-speed access. 
I know its not Christmas, but Santa's lap is always ready. 
Baby your like a student and I am like a math book, you solve all my 
problems 
"Why does it feel like the most beautiful girl in the world is in this 
room?" 
Can I take a picture of you, so I can show Santa just what I want for 
Christmas. 
Do you have any raisins? No? How about a date?
I was blinded by your beauty so I'm going to need your name and number for insurance reasons.
I'm sorry, were you talking to me? Her: No. Well then, please start.
I know I dont have a chance, but I just wanted to hear an angel talk.
Roses are red, violets are blue, how would you like it if I came home with you?
Hey I just realized this, but you look alot like my next girlfriend.
Are your legs tired, because you've been running through my mind all day long. 
Are you lost? Because heaven's a long way from here.
POOF! (What are u doing?) I'm here, where are your other two wishes?
I hope you know CPR, because you take my breath away.
Girl, you better have a license, cuz you are driving me crazy!
If you were the new burger at McDonalds you would be the Mcgorgeous!
Do you have the time? (she gives you the time) No, the time to write my number down .
Let's make like a fabric softener and snuggle.
Are you an interior decorator? When I saw you the room became beautiful.
Hello, I'm a thief, and I'm here to steal your heart.
Is that top felt? [No] Would you like it to be? 
Apart from being sexy, what do you do for a living?
Is your last name Gillete cause your the best a man can get. 
Are you a parking ticket? (What?) You got fine written all over you.
I'm invisible. (Really?) Can you see me? (Yes) How about tomorrow night?
You can fall off a building, you can fall out a tree, but baby, the best way to fall is in love with me.
I have never had a dream come true until the day that I met you.
You look life my first wife! (how many have you had?) none.
Do you have a sunburn, or are you always this hot?
I'm addicted to yes, and I'm allergic to no. So what's it gonna be?
If I could rearrange the alphabet, I'd put U and I together.
Turn to the girl sitting next to you at the bar and say... "I'm not really this tall....I'm sitting on my wallet."
This is a test of the emergency pickup line service. Beeeeeeeeeep. If you had been any less beautiful, you would have just heard a bad pickup line.
If this bar is a meat market, you must be the prime rib.
I know I'm not a grocery item but I can tell when you're checking me out.
If beauty were sunlight, you'd shine from a million light-years away.
Do you mind if I hang out here until its safe back where I farted.
Life without you would be like a broken pencil...pointless.
Your body is a wonderland and i want to be Alice.
I'm like chocolate pudding, I look like crap but im as sweet as can be.
Can I have directions? ["To where?"] To your heart. 
Are you an alien? because you just abducted my heart.
Did you fart, 'cause you blow me away! 
I hope there's a fireman around, cause you're smokin'!
If you were a booger I'd pick you first.
Excuse me, I think you have something in your eye. Nope, it's just a sparkle.
You've been a bad girl/boy. Go to my room.
If beauty were time, you'd be an eternity.
Do you know karate? 'Cause your body is really kickin'.
Are you as beautiful on the inside as you are on the outside?
Like the sheets on your bed I want cover you with love.
Do you have a Bandaid? Because I just scraped my knee falling for you.
Hi, I just wanted to give you the satisfaction of turning me down; go ahead say no.
I hope your day is as radiant as your smile. 
You make me melt like hot fudge on a sundae.
You know what? Your eyes are the same color as my Porsche.
Are you an alien?, because you just abducted my heart.
What has 142 teeth and holds back the incredible hulk? My zipper.
I can tell your future, it is you giving me your number.
Hi, I'm Mr. Right. Someone said you were looking for me. 
Giant polar bear (What?) It's an icebreaker. Hi, my name is....
Your so hot when i look at you I get a tan 
I must be a snowflake, 'cuz I've fallen for you.
You look so sweet your givin me a toothache.
My love for you is like the universe...neverending!!
If looks could kill you would be a weapon of mass destruction. 
You - "Did it hurt". The other person will naturally say "Did what hurt?", You - "When you fell from heaven."
Excuse me, can you empty your pockets? I believe you have stolen my heart.
Do you have a map? Because I just keep getting lost in your eyes!
You say "I bet you $20 I can kiss you without using my lips." She says, "Bet's on." You kiss her then say, "I lost."
You got something on your chest: my eyes
Do you believe in the hereafter? Well, then I guess you know what I'm here after.
I don't know if you're beautiful or not, I haven't gotten past your eyes yet.
What does it feel like to be the most beautiful girl in this room? 
Your eyes are as blue as my toilet water at home.
I'm not drunk, I'm just intoxicated by you.
Do you want to make millions? millions of babies! 
The night is young, the moon is bright, and you are here with me tonight. 
I wanna bag you like some groceries.
kiss me if I am wrong, but isn't your name (take a guess)...Janice????
Are you from Tennessee? Cause you're the only TEN I see

man these are lame.

ther you go little willia start from the top and work your way down.


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 12, 2009)

fine_jungles said:


> pick up lines ??
> 
> is your dad a terrierst? cause your the bomb!
> if i could rearage the alphabet id put you and i together
> ...



proper funny these ha


----------



## Danni (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi there Will .... firstly hun, you just need to have confidence, and this can be hard to get cos its not like you can buy it.
You need to be yourself, dont pretend to be someone your not, when you achieve this you will meet someone thats more compatible.
Remember girls are just as nervous and we are only human just like you ... a girl is not worth it if she looks down on you because you have said the wrong thing.
goodluck


----------



## wiz-fiz (Aug 14, 2009)

this would work would it?

Hi, I just wanted to give you the satisfaction of turning me down; go ahead say no.


Will


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 14, 2009)

willia6 said:


> this would work would it?
> 
> Hi, I just wanted to give you the satisfaction of turning me down; go ahead say no.
> 
> ...



That one is a bit negative...


----------



## method (Aug 14, 2009)

willia6 said:


> this would work would it?
> 
> Hi, I just wanted to give you the satisfaction of turning me down; go ahead say no.
> 
> ...



Yeah, definatley


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 14, 2009)

brigo said:


> i say take everything as it goes, dont look for anything, whatever you want will find you when its the right time..
> 
> socialise and make new friends and see where that takes you..



Fate is a load of bollocks! If you rely on fate you will be a virgin for the rest of your life. You make your own destiny.


----------



## jessb (Aug 14, 2009)

willia6 said:


> this would work would it?
> 
> Hi, I just wanted to give you the satisfaction of turning me down; go ahead say no.
> 
> ...


 
Please don't use 'lines'. They are soooo tacky, they scream "desperate" and make you look like you have read some book on "how to score" but have nothing interesting to say yourself. 

I was pretty hot and in demand in my teens (not quite up to that standard any more, but don't have any complaints from my husband!) but in my teens, if I ever had a guy show me so little respect as to use a tacky line on me, I would never even consider going out with him. Because really as a girl, you know you will just be a conquest, and if you turn him down he will use that exact line on the next girl he walks up to. 

You want to make a girl feel special, like you want to be talking to HER because you think SHE is interesting/funny/clever/pretty/whatever, not that she just happens to be the closest chick for you to make an attempt with. Using a rehe****d line totally cheapens the interaction and turns the whole conversation into a gimmick that undermines any sense of individuality or connection you may have had with the girl.

Just go up and say "Can you believe what Mr ??? the science teacher did today" (or whatever is relevant) and start from there. If you can't start a conversation without a pre-rehe****d line, what makes you think you are going to be able to hold an interesting conversation if you get a date with her anyway? 

You want to go out with a girl who is fun, who you enjoy spending time with, and have a good time talking to. Really, at your age, you want a girl who is a good mate, but who you think is attractive too. Actually, that's kind of what everyone should look for in a relationship I think. If you are lucky, the person you fall in love with will be your best friend, the person you want to spend as much time with as possible, have a great time with, who you trust and who you think is the second sexiest person alive (after Johnny Depp) 

Phew, you can tell I've been away on a business trip and haven't seen my darling husband for a couple of days can't you?! Sorry about the mushiness...


----------



## fritzi2009 (Aug 25, 2009)

"What has 142 teeth and holds back the incredible hulk? My zipper."
ROFL! 
I've given up on teenage relationships at the moment.. it's too much hard work. People can't mind their own business and blah blah this. I'd rather concentrate on studying because I'd rather work toward uni and a good job (and in the future hopefully lots of money) than have the burden of an immature sex driven teenage boyfriend. Plenty of time for boys when_ they _grow up..


----------



## ravan (Aug 25, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> "What has 142 teeth and holds back the incredible hulk? My zipper."



lmao! thats gold!



fritzi2009 said:


> . Plenty of time for boys when_ they _grow up..



hehe very true


----------



## hellion (Aug 25, 2009)

okay my ultimate advice. are you ready for how i got my girl friend????


. i got drunk one night out............................................ and iv been with her eva since.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 25, 2009)

Two words Barry White! just pump some of that music and watch the ladiesss come a running


----------



## Sarah24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well this hasnt been posted on in agess....but whatever..i havent been on aps in ages either so im gonna start it up again lol.

Anyway, Will, you're 12 so the girls are going to be just as nervous as you. If it makes things easier, you and your mates should find a group of girls that you can hang out with all together. It makes conversation easier and may help you work up some confidence with your 'special friend '. Just dont ignore the girls for your mates. Believe me it is SO annoying! Me and my friend met up with some of our guy friends the other day and they were just soooo anti-social and inwardly focused that we just got so bored and left. So yeah, remember to pay attention the the girls. Give them compliment...we love that...but make sure the compliments are on things such as their outfit or hair. Saying they have nice boobs isnt a good way to go. So basically, if its covered up, dont talk about it. 

If you're alone with a girl you may find it a bit harder to talk to her. But honestly it isnt. Talk about common interests etc. You will also probably find that girls LOVE to talk about themselves. So don't keep rambling on about everything YOU like but ask her what SHE likes. And make sure you listen to the answer. There is nothing more annoying than a boy who just looks bored whenever you're having a converation with him and you can just tell he's thinking about something different. So atleast TRY to look like you're paying attention. 

Another thing, i'm going to stereotype here. Girls do love material things like flowers, pretty shiny things etc. But if you start buying them gifts from the first date you may appear clingy. And you defs do not want that. Coz if ur clingy, she will most likely push you away. So give it time, save the pretty gifts for your one week anniversary . Also, a lot of teenage girls are superficial. You will find them checking out guys left right and centre. You can't change them so if you're not a total hottie (though i'm sure you are Will lol) you're most likely going to have to put in some effort to make some personality shine through more. Then again, you could be the hottest guy ever but if your a douche to her or her friends, she will dump you lol.

And one other final thing. Don't come on too strong but make sure she knows that you're interested. Otherwise you risk being friend-zoned. And once your in friend-zone, its very hard to get out. 

OH! one more thing...lol...don't check out her friends (or any other girls..but mainly her friends) while you're infront of her.

Hope this helped 

xx Sarah xx


----------



## Colin (Sep 15, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Two words Barry White! just pump some of that music and watch the ladiesss come a running



thats snakes that come running mate and only on whacking day


----------



## Colin (Sep 15, 2009)

Sarah24 said:


> OH! one more thing...lol...don't check out her friends (or any other girls..but mainly her friends) while you're infront of her.



great advice.. just wait till shes not around  then hit on them when there alone and no one is witness to it 

"being with" her best friends would probably be way more exciting than "being with the actual girlfriend" thats the tip mate :lol: 
and if she doesn't know about it wont hurt her and you get the best of both worlds  

Im wearing an asbestos suit and Im fire resistant :lol: and Im just JOKING  (kinda)


----------



## Sarah24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> great advice.. just wait till shes not around  then hit on them when there alone and no one is witness to it
> 
> "being with" her best friends would probably be way more exciting than "being with the actual girlfriend" thats the tip mate :lol:
> and if she doesn't know about it wont hurt her and you get the best of both worlds
> ...


 
bahahaha nooo it cant be her BEST friend...shes bound to find out that way! just stick to her aquaintences


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> great advice.. just wait till shes not around  then hit on them when there alone and no one is witness to it
> 
> "being with" her best friends would probably be way more exciting than "being with the actual girlfriend" thats the tip mate :lol:
> and if she doesn't know about it wont hurt her and you get the best of both worlds
> ...


 
haha, only wrong if you get caught.

Don't reveal too much Colin, they'll work us males out soon.


----------



## Colin (Sep 15, 2009)

Sarah24 said:


> bahahaha nooo it cant be her BEST friend...shes bound to find out that way! just stick to her aquaintences



yes go the aquaintances and the peripheral friends first.. and circle slowly in an ever decreasing circle like a shark herding fish till you get to the "best friend" If you stretch it out and make it last it will be much sweeter


----------



## Sarah24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> haha, only wrong if you get caught.
> 
> Don't reveal too much Colin, they'll work us males out soon.


 
oh u would be amazed at what we already know


----------



## Specks (Sep 15, 2009)

im lucky i picked someone up on sunday


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Sep 15, 2009)

hellion said:


> okay my ultimate advice. are you ready for how i got my girl friend????
> 
> 
> . i got drunk one night out............................................ and iv been with her eva since.



so alcohol does realy help everything!!:lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 15, 2009)

Just go gay....... We are never shy! lol


----------



## Smokey (Sep 15, 2009)

arggh :x


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 15, 2009)

Something you wanna say smokey??


----------



## jdonly1 (Sep 15, 2009)

snakey001 said:


> Show them your snake LOL


whahahahaha:lol::lol:


----------



## Goulburn_herper (Sep 15, 2009)

mate i have the answer.....a bottle of leg opener and a pack of dingers should get you under way!!!


----------



## AnthonyJ (Sep 15, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahaha^^^^^^^^^


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 16, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Just go gay....... We are never shy! lol



But much slimmer pickings lol. Atleast while ur in highschool.


----------



## malya (Sep 16, 2009)

Never use pickup lines, pick up tactics, or most of what these creeps have said. Jessb has said it best. I recommend following her advice.

Or you can follow the advice of the boys and wonder in another 10 years what you're doing wrong and why it doesn't work...


----------



## bulionz (Sep 16, 2009)

o and if u getta gf make sure u hug ur lots lol my gf loves it she told me i wasnt hugging enough now its like i hang off her and she likesssssss so yer


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 16, 2009)

Not at my school Gordon lol. Anyways, was just a joke guys! But like alot of ppl know...... The girls love the gays!


----------



## bulionz (Sep 16, 2009)

Colin said:


> great advice there... girls just LOVE cute dogs and especially puppies and will be all over you and your cute puppy.. so even if you dont have a dog just borrow friends dogs to walk..that way you get the girls and dont have to feed the dog  and if your smart your friends might even pay you to walk their dogs too...
> 
> or put an advert in the local paper for dog walking... give you some cash to spend on dates withe the girls these puppies attract


 lol ur a smart cooky colin u made me lough abit then


----------



## slim6y (Sep 16, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Not at my school Gordon lol. Anyways, was just a joke guys! But like alot of ppl know...... The girls love the gays!



Girls say all the good ones are either taken or gay - and I'm no mathematician but doesn't that leave you with half the good ones Jay?

I'm not good because I am neither taken or gay... Still... I might be able to up my status to 'a good one' if I can sweep this girl off her feet this weekend - I have a DATE!!! Woooowho!

Sorry Willia - this is about you isn't it... but my story is so much more interesting and involves me far more!


----------



## bulionz (Sep 16, 2009)

lol plzzz go on


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 17, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Girls say all the good ones are either taken or gay - and I'm no mathematician but doesn't that leave you with half the good ones Jay?
> 
> I'm not good because I am neither taken or gay... Still... I might be able to up my status to 'a good one' if I can sweep this girl off her feet this weekend - I have a DATE!!! Woooowho!
> 
> Sorry Willia - this is about you isn't it... but my story is so much more interesting and involves me far more!



What if you swing both ways...? Does that make you like half good or something?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 17, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> What if you swing both ways...? Does that make you like half good or something?



Philosophical and deep...

Well, if you were in a hetero relationship and were also gay - does that make you twice as good?

Or gay and in a gay relationship.... 

I think it's kind of like the speed of light - you can't be speed of light x 2.

In other words you're either good or you're not... you can't be half as good or twice as good....


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 17, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Philosophical and deep...
> 
> Well, if you were in a hetero relationship and were also gay - does that make you twice as good?
> 
> ...



But the speed of light is also relevent to you. So if you are travelling at half the speed of light in your car and turn your headlights on, the light from your car will travel away from you at the speed of light...

Does this mean that if you are good and another guy is not good and a different bloke is good compared to you, that to the other bloke both you being good and the other bloke being not good, to him you are both not good? And to the guy who is not good, both you and the bloke who you are not good compared to are good?

I think i understand now.


----------



## Tetras (Sep 17, 2009)

Dude, just go up and say, "hey, i like your hair, where do you get it done?" to continue this conversation line, just replace hair with, shirt, shoes, pants and so forth. 
too easy man.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 17, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> But the speed of light is also relevent to you. So if you are travelling at half the speed of light in your car and turn your headlights on, the light from your car will travel away from you at the speed of light...
> 
> Does this mean that if you are good and another guy is not good and a different bloke is good compared to you, that to the other bloke both you being good and the other bloke being not good, to him you are both not good? And to the guy who is not good, both you and the bloke who you are not good compared to are good?
> 
> I think i understand now.



1) Watch for the shrooms dude....

2) What road allows you to travel at half the speed of light? Are you mental?

3) What car can travel at half the speed of light... Stay off the shrooms dude, you're in an alter reality.

4) If you are good you're either taken or gay.... If a guy is not good he's definitely a single hetero - that's a given (comprende')

5) If a different bloke is good compared to (me) then he must either be taken or gay... not anything in between.

6) Blokes shouldn't find other blokes good unless they're gay, which in that case means that bloke is good because he's gay... if the feeling is not reciprocal then the other bloke can't be good unless he is taken (comprende')

7) stay off the shrooms dude!


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 18, 2009)

oh gordo you crack me up !!!!


----------

